# Smelt Dipping



## ReddHead (Feb 17, 2005)

Is anyone out there interested in planning a weekend where we could all get together and do some smelt dipping? I have never done it before but I did talk to Bluedevil and he said it would be great to have a bunch of guys together to BS, dip some smelt and then cook them right there on shore. Anyone that is interested let me know and if anyone has a good spot please make yourself known and if you don't mind, let some of us tag along with you.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Past 2 years there has been a smelt dipping outing on the break wall in Port Huron. Not a lot of smelt caught, but enough food, beer and BS to make it a good time.


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Count me in again, always a great time!Set up a time and date, preferrably Friday or Saturday for me. Al


----------



## ReddHead (Feb 17, 2005)

I don't know anything about smelt dipping so someone with a place to go and the approximate weekend when the smelt should be running should chime in here, pleaseeee!!!


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Last year the best smelt runs in PH came in the last 2 weeks of the season. In years past, some of the best runs came in early March.


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

I'm in Lets figure out when these little buggers are running


----------



## ReddHead (Feb 17, 2005)

I was hoping to go further north and finding a state camp ground were we could set up camp. I spoke with my uncle, whom is an old U-Per and he said that the best runs in feeder creeks are around the first weekend in May. Anyone with some ideas let me know. I'll call up to Andersons to find out if the smelt are running in Port Huron. I'll post my findings.


----------



## doubtingthomas (Dec 14, 2004)

I have never been dipping as well and would like to attend.

I am good for a cooler or 2 of beverages in exchange for some dipping knowledge .

Let know know details on loaction and time guys.

Bill


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

damn, i'd be in for some smelt drinking, i mean dipping. hope yall get into em. at the very least it will be another good time had by all.

steve


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

[
QUOTE=MSUICEMAN]hope yall get into em. [/QUOTE]


Steve I think you have been in TX too long :lol:


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

I've seen some nets on cars but haven't seen any action yet. Still alittle early. Will keep ya posted.


----------



## DEADINTHEWATER (Jan 18, 2005)

Was wantig to go to Canada anyone know of any reports?


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

How about going to singing bridge up by Tawas, I had many a fun filled night up there and there are plenty of campgrounds around in fact you can camp right there. Also there are several places to dip around there. Worth a thought that is if you guys can get away for a couple days ?? 






+


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

DEADINTHEWATER said:


> Was wantig to go to Canada anyone know of any reports?


no, but if you find out let me know i'll go with ya!


----------



## DEADINTHEWATER (Jan 18, 2005)

More Than Welcome To Go, See If You Can Find Any Reports For Canada?


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Maybe another smelt dipping outing is on order this spring for Port Huron?As of lately just handfulls have getting caught in the nets.


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

I'm for all that. but the last few have been fun but little if any smelt. Lets plan something towards the bridge. I have a perfect spot .


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

A Port Huron smelt outing should be planned in late april to early may sometime as for the bridge area ED I know a perfect spot up there alsnly one problem but hopefully wouldnt happen,The last outing the weather decided to turn windy and cold later in the day.Behind the water plant was a good location for setting up the cooking activities but not good for smelt because theres no current back there for the smelt to gather and run in along the wall.We could setup just a little ways upstream from where the last outing took place, theres more current and still a good place to setup for cooking activities


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Stinger I've always done well by the bridge. You would have the bridge base to sit behind and get out of the wind. The only problem is parking and it's kinda in the open as far as privacy.


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

Count me in for late April-early May. Did you guys like that Pasta Salad last year? I'll ask wifey to make another one this year. I might have to make two since Steve (Iceguy) is allergic to shellfish.

Big Mike


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

I pitty anyone who went to go try for them yesterday.Believe or not I did see someone at the bridge with nets out. :yikes:


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

Why not just give up on the smelt outing? Make it a walleye outing in Port Huron or Marysville ? They will be pounding them off the walls real soon !!


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Yeah or a smelt and walleye conbination outing would be a cool thing to have.At least then we have to chances to come up with something right :lol:


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

I think them thair smelt are runnin in that thair river. The whole dang town smelled like smelt this mornin!:lol:


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Well ,what's the verdict ? Is this thing still on ?


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

I will be in Port Huron Saturday, rain or shine. Give a shout on 7-0 if you guys are up there. Al


----------

